# Vantage Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is one that arrived last week..and has been "tidied up" over the weekend.









There is a Hamilton Electric Pocket Watch ("Nautilus 403"); only 500 were made and now fetches silly money on eBay, usually in excess of $3000. The seller "joeyhaze" usually has one for sale with BIN.

What I didn't realize until it appeared on eBay a few weeks back, is that Vantage also produced one. Vantage was a Hamilton company; they specialized in selling watches in the cheaper end of the market. Their cases are usually chrome-plated base metal; the movements usually made in Japan etc. Unlike Hamilton, there is little or no documentation remaining on Vantage watches.

Vantage watches are both mechanical and electric; their electric watches were in rather conventional cases unlike the Richard Arbib-designed Hamilton Electrics (Pacer, Ventura, etc). The Vantage electric movements are the Std Time Corp 310E; some parts are interchangeable with the Hamilton 505.

So here is my Vantage Electric Pocket Watch







. Probably rarer than the Hamilton version, but at a fraction of the price (Â£25).

Chromed base metal case, 40mm diameter.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great find! I like that


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful! Has to be one of the nicest seconds-hand I have ever seen - thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks nice congrats!


----------

